# Developing software for giving arrears advice online?



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2013)

What would be involved in developing software to help people through arrears issues? 

Asking a series of questions to collect the information in the Standard Format - money makeover - unsustainable mortgage

Probably inputting stuff from the ISI's Reasonable Living Expenses 

Coming up with some outline solutions 

I don't think it could be fully automated, but it could probably collect a lot of the information and set out some of the solutions which would then allow a person, either online or on the phone, to give further advice.  If the person completed the automated part first, it would save a lot of time for the advisor. 

Stepchange in the UK has something which looks quite good. 

http://www.stepchange.org/Debtremedy.aspx


A similar product could be developed for investment advice as well or MoneyMakeovers in general.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2013)

Here are some American sites  which provide investment advice 



wealthfront.com

https://www.betterment.com/

[broken link removed]


----------

